# Dealer/Warranty Question



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Do any of your dealers let you do your own warranty work? The reason I ask is my rear seal is leaking again. I have 290 miles on the Brute and this will be the 2nd time to replace it. 

I can replace the $13 seal myself in 15-20 minutes, but I want Kawie to know I have had issues in case the updated seal becomes available. So today I went to the dealer and asked if they would just give me the seal under warranty and said I would do the work myself. I told them I could bring the old one in after I replaced it and they said they wouldnt be comfortable warrantying the work if they didnt do it because something could happen. 

The dealer isnt that far away, but I dont want to load the darn thing up and take time off work to haul it up there for them to keep my Brute for a week to replace a $13 part I can do myself in 15 minutes.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, that's how it works.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I really dont want them to touch it. Their mechanic told me it took him 2 hours to replace that seal.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

I hear ya... i let them put 4 seals in mine.. one time it took them a week to do it.. my warranty expired in april and i had it go out again in may so i replaced it myself and hasnt leaked any all summer.. i wish i would have just done it myself to begin with cause i dont think they were takin there time and puttin them it right


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Col_Sanders said:


> I really dont want them to touch it. Their mechanic told me it took him 2 hours to replace that seal.


do you know why it took 2 hours? 69 bux an hour on labor they get to bill kawasaki.


if i were you, i would swap the seal yourself. if the new seal is released as a recall fix you will be covered.


man i wish i had a bucket of fried chicken


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I put another new one in today. I think I'll just order about a half dozen of them when I get some money. That should last me a year.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

lol yea i bought 3 of them its to easy to do yourself than waist the time and bring it to them


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It costs more than the 20 bucks in time, loading, picking it up, gas, etc. to just buy it and suck it up. I change my seal when I change my oil so I drain the oil and pull the seal, bring it to them to swap out and they give me a new one to install. They don't mind because I sign the work order saying that they did the work. I get my seal and they get their money. It's a win win even though it's a pain. 

I now bought a front and rear seal and change it with the one I bought. When I get around to it, I go to the dealer and swap the bad one out and they give me a new one. That way I always have a new spare and my bike is never down.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The reason they said it take two hours is the idiots pull the whole shaft out to change the seal.....really!!!! Cause that is what their book tells them to do...lol.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

The only guarantee a Kawi service department will make on seals is that you will be back again for another; real soon. They told me mine was from use not intended for the machine, I.E. mud. but they had no problem selling them with over sized mud tires on em..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Roboquad said:


> The only guarantee a Kawi service department will make on seals is that you will be back again for another; real soon. They told me mine was from use not intended for the machine, I.E. mud. but they had no problem selling them with over sized mud tires on em..


Exactly....I know that I have emailed Kawie numerous times from out service department email asking them about the seals. IMO, Kawie don't really care to be honest. Its seems to me they would TRY to correct the few small issues they KNOW they have....like the seals, Front diffs, clutches,and few other small things I can't remember. Every since Kawie got sued over the belt deal years back...that is why they have the belt reset light and all that crap.  IMO and many others Kawie's clutches kinda suck...lol. They way they are made and work are great for smaller tires but with bigger tires they just aren't much. I know that sounds stupid cause they don't intend us to put 30's on them but the way they are designed the REAL TRUTH of it is there is no good set up to turn those tires with the way it is. No matter what springs or weights you use you end up slipping the belt too much. I just wish that they would LISTEN to the people who actually buy their product and ride them instead of the idiots they have doing the testing...half of those morons can't even tell you which is the primary and secondary on them. I know I was at a dealer show once and was talking to one of their techs and he had no idea what I meant when I said primary...:bigeyes: The techincal name is Drive & Driven... Ok...I am done venting now...lol.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

2 hours to replace.....is called flate rate. And even with cars....if it's under warranty, only the dealer can repair. 

The "proper" procedure is to remove the complete shaft (see the manual) but there is no need. They get to bill Kawi under warranty the manual specified time, regardless of how long it takes (longer or shorter). 

And I agree.....buy the seal for $13.00 and do it yourself. What is your time worth?


----------

